# rear diff oil with eaton (G80) diff.



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I am going to change all my fluids in my truck and i am wondering what goes into the rear diff with the G80 rpo code. thank you for your help.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Synthetic 75W-90


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If the truck is used primarily for hauling or towing heavy loads you can use synthetic 75w-140 for extra protection.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

May as well throw the GM locking dif additive in there as well


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

75w-90 synthetic front and rear with the friction modifier in the rear. (as already stated)


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone know how much the front and rear diff take?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

2 qts. front,4 qts. rear.If you run the correct lube,as already stated,there is no need for any additives. Like Ragu tomato sauce------''It's in there.''


----------

